# Problem mit iframe und z-index



## Comander_Keen (4. August 2003)

Abend,

ohne große Worte: Bei meinem aktuellen Projekt soll bei Klick eine Art Telefonbuch angezeigt werden. Dieses befindet sich als Tabelle in einem <div> auf der index. Damit ich nicht den ganzen Code in diese Schreiben muss.. hole ich ihn mir per iframe. Die Anzeige (aurufen und einblenden habe ich per (style="hidden/visible") und z-index gelöst. Das Js funktioniert ohne Probleme... aber irgendwie ist die Fläche, wo normalerweise das iframe mit dem Telebuch ist, die eigentliche Seite nicht "clickable". Wenn ich das iframe nun auf 1px Höhe beschrenke.. beschränkt sich auch dieser Bereich.

hier noch das js: 

```
var a_div_is_shown = false;
	
	function showDiv(divname) {
	
	var dom = (document.getElementById) ? true : false;
	if (dom) {
	if (!a_div_is_shown) {
	  document.getElementById(divname).style.visibility ='visible';
	  document.getElementById(divname).style.z-index = '2';
	  document.getElementById(main).style.z-index = '1';
	  a_div_is_shown = true;
	  }
	 }
	}
	
	function hideDiv(divname) {
	var dom = (document.getElementById) ? true : false;
	if (dom) {
	if (a_div_is_shown) {
	  document.getElementById(divname).style.visibility ='hidden';
	  document.getElementById(divname).style.z-index = '1';
	  document.getElementById(main).style.z-index = '2';
	  a_div_is_shown = false;
	  }
	 }
	}
```
und html:

```
<DIV id=telefon_buch style="VISIBILITY:hidden; POSITION: absolute; left: 50px; top: 50px; Z-INDEX: 1">
    <iframe name=telebuch width="895" height=430 src="module/telefonbuch/index_telefon.php" scrolling=no></iframe>
</DIV>
<DIV id=main style="VISIBILITY:visible; Z-INDEX: 2">
<table width="744" height="30" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr> 
		<td height="61" colspan="3"><img src="...blalalala>
```


//edit: der Hauptteil ist auch in einem eigenen <div>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. August 2003)

Hallo Comander,

Von wo aus löst du den Event aus? <Body onClick=".."> ? Oder an einer anderen Stelle? Wäre gut wenn du das noch Posten könntest. Evtl würde ich mal versuchen, in der "module/telefonbuch/index_telefon.php" im Body einen OnClick einzufügen, welcher der Funktion aufruft z.B. via <Body onClick="parent.showDiv('div')">. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ob das zum Erfolg führt...


ciao


----------

